# Want New Boots



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

Looking to get some new boots this off-season. Want some light, low profile boots that are relatively affordable. Nothing over 200. No stiff either. Thanks!


----------



## Kyler (Feb 2, 2016)

coreysloan said:


> Looking to get some new boots this off-season. Want some light, low profile boots that are relatively affordable. Nothing over 200. No stiff either. Thanks!


what lacing system? riding preference?


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

Kyler said:


> what lacing system? riding preference?


Looking for traditional lace system and freestyle riding preference


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

K2 Ender, or Darko if you want to go cheaper. 
Ride Triad, or Fuse which might be a bit stiff. 
32 Lashed is well loved, the session. 
Vans Infuse has some interesting inserts to stiffen the boot if you need. Or the implant for a cheaper simpler version. 
Burton fiend. 

Most importantly, try it on or go with a brand you know already fits your foot well.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Won't let me edit from my cell. 

Meant to say or the session for 32. If you want bang for buck and a boot that'll last the longest I'd say go for the K2 Ender or Ride Fuse, which understandably are the pricier options.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

coreysloan said:


> Looking to get some new boots this off-season. Want some light, low profile boots that are relatively affordable. Nothing over 200. No stiff either. Thanks!


What size booties?

I have quite a few pairs.

And for $200 bucks, I can prolly throw in a board:surprise:


TT


----------



## muzzyahoy (Nov 19, 2016)

3 words, Adidas, Adidas, Adidas


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

DC Park series are perfect for what you specified. They're traditional lace, SUPER low profile and comfortable with softer freestyle flex. My only gripes with them are they're not good for those colder days due to the low profile nature of them which = less insulation. Also, the liners are just the foot portion and tongue, so you'll probably have to take them out every time you want to put your boots on. Not major hangups, but that's just my two cents. They're great boots for average temp and spring days if jibbing, hitting the park and just fucking around is your thing.


----------

